# group hugs.



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Think we all need one so here we go. pass it round. xxx

    

look after yourselves girls. xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree 
     
here is to all you girls
     
look after yourself too Sarylou and everyone else


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi girlies

Just what i need...thanks 

       for all!!

Love Laura xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds a good idea!


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I love hugs!!

Linda xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

The equiv of the group hugs has moved to daily postings so please come and say HI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82159.0


----------

